# Help, Help vor shortpay



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Hallo Ihr!

Habe eigentlich das selbe Problem wie Anja, bekomme seit einigen Wochen alle zwei Tage eine SMS sie haben einen Kontostand von... habe mir am Anfang nicht soviel gedacht aber heute hatte ich wieder eine SMS erhalten und habe einen Stand von 187,- Euro. Habe nie irgendeinen Vertrag abgeschlossen bzw. mich auf soetwas eingelassen. Das Problem, man kann  von dieser AG oder wie auch immer, keinen Mensch erreichen, entweder es geht immer so ein komischer Sprachcomputer ran, der mir dann immer an die Homepage verweist. Man bekommt auf dieser sehr kuriosen Seite keinerlei Informationen. Übrigens ein Anruf bei den Jungs kostet -,49Ct. pro Minute. Was soll ich tun? Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, kann ich soetwas zur Anzeige bringen?


----------



## SEP (19 August 2005)

Dann schlage ich vor, dass du auch hinter Anja weiter schreibst - liest - usw...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


----------

